# This is a test.



## Kozmo_Test (Jan 3, 2009)

Reply if this is visible, thanks...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It was moderated as was the last unregisteredd post


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Both posts visible


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Excellent - looks like it's working as it should. Thanks Har \ Inspector.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

IM BLIND! I cant see


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

And on the sixth day, he said "Let there be light". And then JAP could see....


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

ohhhhh peek-a-boo!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

and he opened his eyes and saw....the fat chick Inspector posted, geesh and wanted to be blind again


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Sam1974 said:


> ohhhhh peek-a-boo!!!!


I see you there toots...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

KozmoKramer said:


> I see you there toots...


where's my surprise!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> where's my surprise!!!!!!!


Oh, it's coming....................


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sam1974 said:


> where's my surprise!!!!!!!


Wait a minute here now. I left this thread alone because I thought it was done and swept after the first two. Now I find out there's prizes?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sniper said:


> Oh, it's coming....................


I am not entirely sure I want to know what that entails.. Really.. i think i may be a little scared now..lol


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Sam scared of Sniper or just plain scared?????


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not scared of Sniper, Just the surprise that is lurking in the dark...lol


----------

